# Stellbereich Asynchronmotor ...



## AndreK (22 Oktober 2007)

ich werde nochmal beim Hersteller anfragen, wollte aber vorher mal eure Erfahrungen abfragen...

Wir haben einen kleinen (0,35KW) Asynchronmotor mit Fremdlüfter über ein Getriebe an einer liniearen Dosierschnecke. Der Stellbereich des FU ist derzeit (vom Lieferanten vorgegeben) ca. 8-88Hz. Der FU zeigt eine Motorauslastung von ca. 50%.
Jetzt hätten wir ganz gerne einen weiteren Stellbereich... ich denke an 7-120Hz...

Ich habe schon mal von SEW gesagt bekommen das ich einen 2.2KW Mot. ohne Probleme auf 120Hz laufen lassen kann, dies tut er meines wissens schon seit 4 Jahren (aber nicht im Dauerbetrieb).

Was sagt ihr dazu...


----------



## IBN-Service (23 Oktober 2007)

AndreK schrieb:


> ich werde nochmal beim Hersteller anfragen, wollte aber vorher mal eure Erfahrungen abfragen...
> 
> Wir haben einen kleinen (0,35KW) Asynchronmotor mit Fremdlüfter über ein Getriebe an einer liniearen Dosierschnecke. Der Stellbereich des FU ist derzeit (vom Lieferanten vorgegeben) ca. 8-88Hz. Der FU zeigt eine Motorauslastung von ca. 50%.
> Jetzt hätten wir ganz gerne einen weiteren Stellbereich... ich denke an 7-120Hz...
> ...




Hallo Andre,

such mal nach "Stern/Dreieck" und nach "Eckfrequenz".

Grundsätzlich kannst du die Asynchromaschine bis >> 120 Hz betreiben,
aber oberhalb der Eckfrequenz (im allgemeinen 50 oder 87 Hz) tritt Feldschwächung ein.

Dann entwickelt der Motor nicht mehr sein Nennmoment. 
Je nach Last kann das zu Problemen führen, muss aber nicht.

Bei einer Dosierschnecke sollte eine größere Frequenz möglich sein.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Oktober 2007)

*87Hz-Kennlinie*

Hallo AndreK,

eine gute Erläuterung zur 87Hz-Kennlinie findet man bei Siemens.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21139232
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1578341

Ob das Drehmoment bis 120Hz ausreicht, kann man probieren ;-) . 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## AndreK (27 Oktober 2007)

*Das ist mir technisch alles klar und bekannt...*

Mir ging es nur um die Praxiserfahrungen...
Der Herstellers des Motors würde erstmal 5-100Hz dem Motor und Getriebe zustehen... den Rest wie Feldschwächung und erwärmung könnte mit einem größeren Motor und Fremdlüfter (ist schon drauf) erledigen.

Danke für die Infos, schau ich jetzt mal durch...


----------

